# Shoutcast Admin-Panel



## metalcat303 (18. Juli 2005)

Hey ihr,

auch wenn sich hier jetzt mit Sicherheit einige die Haare raufen, wenn sie das lesen, wage ich mich trotzdem meine Frage hier zu posten!   

Wir betrieben seit einem 3/4 Jahr einen Webradio-Sender.
Wir hatten uns mit einem Partner die ganze Zeit einen Shoutcast-Streamserver 
geteilt. Dieser hat uns aber leider, wie wir nun nachträglich gemerkt haben, nach Strich und Faden verarscht.

Damit unser Webradio weiterleben kann, sind wir nun vor knapp 3 Wochen auf einen 
eigenen Debian-Server umgezogen. Da wir Admins leider nur Linux-Kenntnisse von SuSe her haben, konnten wir die Streams vorläufig nur notdürftig einrichten.

Wir betrieben insgesamt 10 Streams. Nun ist es etwas mühsam sich jedes Mal die einzelnen PID's aus den Server-Protokollen beim Starten rauszuschreiben. Gibt es dafür irgendwie ein Tool, was die Arbeit übernimmt?
Also auf deutsch: Gibt es ein Programm/Script, welches automatisch die jeweiligen Stream starten und stoppen kann, wenn ich ihm sage, dass er es tun soll?

Ich habe auch schon auf Google.de geschaut, aber noch keine nützlichen Informationen gefunden.   

Es soll wohl, wenn die Informationen auf Google stimmen ein Admin-Panel für solche Zwecke geben. Aber wie schreibt man dieses?

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe!

Greatz Catty


----------

